# walleye are biteing but whats better?



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

[attachment=4925][attachment=4924] me and my son went walleye fishing last night off the rocks in lake erie 9 1/2 pounder lost 2 bigger ones and i think there hungry nine large shad in its belly. useing large x raps but ill take these any day 40 jumbos emmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 29, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*

That's a nice waleye. They are some good eating fish for sure. Right up there with pickeral and pike. Great catch.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*

Yum! I would rather eat walleye than just about any other fresh water fish! We used to catch sauger in the White river in Arkansas, and I could eat my weight in fried fillets!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*

Walleye and perch are my favorite eaters, a mess of bluegill (or as you suthuners call em, brim or bream) or crappies will do as well. Their is a boat on my bucket list, problem is the garage is full of wood and no room to build it.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 29, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*

Nice catch! Between the turkey and fish you and your sons must be eating good.:yes:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 29, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*



Mizer said:


> Nice catch! Between the turkey and fish you and your sons must be eating good.:yes:



yea we dont starve going to deep fry a turkey today and roast a wild bore next week me and some freinds got 23 of them down in goergia last month . emmmmm tasty :nyam2::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 29, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*



woodtickgreg said:


> Walleye and perch are my favorite eaters, a mess of bluegill (or as you suthuners call em, brim or bream) or crappies will do as well. Their is a boat on my bucket list, problem is the garage is full of wood and no room to build it.



yep greg perch / crappies / blue gill all tied for first on my list:nyam2::nyam2::nyam2:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 30, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*

Well now I know what a 'walleye' is 



woodtickgreg said:


> Walleye and perch are my favorite eaters, a mess of bluegill (or as you suthuners call em, brim or bream) or crappies will do as well. Their is a boat on my bucket list, problem is the garage is full of wood and no room to build it.



Greg I think you have come to the right compromise on the wood to boat building room ratio


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2012)

*RE: walleye are biteing*

I've never eaten most freshwater fish including walleye. I don't like the taste of catfish but do enjoy large mouth bass the way I cook them, and do like Crappie. 

I grew up eating saltwater species and crab sometimes less than an hour out of the gulf or bay. The fishier the taste the more I like it. King Mackerel is hard to beat but there are many other real fishy tasting fish. I also like some of the the oilier fish though most of them aren't as strong as Mackerel such as blacktip shark & speck trout. Blue crab is right up there and whenever I'd catch a softshell crab in one of my traps man that was a delicacy. 

We don't have many large freshwater game fish down here. We do have stripers but they don't taste all that great. Would love to try some of those northern species I've heard about all my life. Would love to catch some even more.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

oh yea these are pretty good to!:hungry:


----------



## BassBlaster (May 18, 2012)

Nice catch!! Those are some really nice perch!!

I dont get up to the big pond as much as I like. My wifes uncle has a charter boat up there. We usually go up at least once a year and get a mess of perch. Would really like to go on a walleye trip though!!

Kevin, walleye is the best fish by far!! Perch is right there too and then crappies and channel cat for me. Never cared much for LMB but I havnt had a lot of it either. The diehard bass guys act like you killed an endangered species if you eat a bass around here. Thats part of the reason I stopped tournament fishing. To many hipocrits but thats a whole other story.

We have lots of saugeye around here (walleye/sauger hybrid stocked in most OH waters by ODW). They taste very similar to walleye but I havnt quite figured out how to target them just yet. Dosnt help that I'm always after crappies when I'm on the water.

:cof: Sheephead...really!?! You cajons will eat anything huh? I dont even touch those nasty fish when I catch them on Erie. I grab the hook with the pliars and shake em off and hope the sea gulls get em before they get away!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 18, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice catch!! Those are some really nice perch!!
> 
> I dont get up to the big pond as much as I like. My wifes uncle has a charter boat up there. We usually go up at least once a year and get a mess of perch. Would really like to go on a walleye trip though!!
> 
> ...



lol the sheaphead hes talking about not the same there out of the ocean and have big stripes on it kinda cool looking and there good eating. and its perch crappies and blue gill for me deep fried with coleslaw and tarter sauce emmmmmmmmmm :eat:emmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BassBlaster (May 18, 2012)

Oh okay, I only know of one kinda sheephead. I should have known better though since they are actually called freshwater drum.

They say you learn something everyday right?

I just googled em, they have teeth like humans. Thats kinda weird!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 18, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Oh okay, I only know of one kinda sheephead. I should have known better though since they are actually called freshwater drum.
> 
> They say you learn something everyday right?
> 
> I just googled em, they have teeth like humans. Thats kinda weird!!



lol yea there kinda creapy looking i caught some down in the outer banks it had prettier teeth than me :teethlaugh: so i broiled him


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2012)

The sons and I used to catch a batch of Kokanee- then smoke them. none of them would even get cold once they got done. Eat them right out of the smoker. We have some great steelhead and trout fishing here also


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 18, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice catch!! Those are some really nice perch!!
> 
> I dont get up to the big pond as much as I like. My wifes uncle has a charter boat up there. We usually go up at least once a year and get a mess of perch. Would really like to go on a walleye trip though!!
> 
> ...



yea those saugeye are hard to find caught this one ice fishing in a resevoir 2 years ago 7 1/2 pounds an hour latter this ten pound walleye along with 40 slab crappies at night on 2 pound test it was a good night


----------



## BassBlaster (May 18, 2012)

That walleyes a pig!!!


----------

